# Solved: ***choppy flash player solution***



## aaron3579 (Dec 17, 2011)

HD youtube videos used to work perfectly for me, and then when I updated my flash player, they turned into steaming piles of <1FPS slideshows. They were so choppy that you couldn't even recognize them as videos.

I searched and searched for a solution, and finally today I found this old thread via google:

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/755164-solved-windows-media-player-flash.html

and the fix described in it worked like a charm!

To review:

*Go to Control Panel > System > Hardware(tab) > Device Manager > IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers > Primary IDE Channel (right click and choose properties)

Click on the "Driver" tab then "Uninstall". Windows will try to scare you off with some stupid "are you sure?!?!" message. Tell it yes, and to shut up. Then you will have to restart your machine for the uninstall to complete. Then you will have to restart again after it reinstalls what you just deleted.

After that my problem was fixed.
*
I was surprised that a solution posted in 2008 is still so relevant in the twilight of 2011. **It seems like they should have worked this bug out of flash player updates by now.**

I am running XP professional SP3 on a circa 2007 Alienware laptop with intel core 2 T7600 CPUs @ 2.33Ghz / 2.33ghz, 2.75g of RAM and dual Nvidia GeForce 8700M GT video cards in SLI configuration. My monitor is a Sharp AQUOS Quattron 52" LED television (Model #LC-52LE830U) connected via DVI to HDMI conversion cable. Resolution is 1360x768.


----------

